# Bigger Tv = Problem For Gaming?



## Intimidator88 (Oct 8, 2011)

Ok so last night i upgraded from a 42 inch plamsic tv to a 55 inch LED tv and my tv channels have never looked better! but theres 1 problem..... I went to play gears of war 3 online which im pretty good at (2.4 k/d ratio) and it was very hard to play! Like the game itself looked so much better but all the fast pacedness of the game and aiming was making me bad to the point where i could almost not play.

So is it the size thats throwing me off so bad where i have to move my eyes more and just have to get used too it or is it something else i mean cause at this point in time i cant play on there and expect to win.


----------



## ivobhz (Oct 8, 2011)

well, if u say u have to move your eyes more, maybe u should try to stay farther from the TV?


----------



## Scott-105 (Oct 8, 2011)

You'll probably just have to get used to it. Whenever I play on a different size TV that I'm used to, I play terribly.


----------



## Santee (Oct 8, 2011)

I agree with *ivobhz* you should probably move away from the screen, and since you went from a plasma to an lcd the responsive time and motion blur should be worse.


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Oct 8, 2011)

most led TVs have a 1 sec lag when playing games
You'll notice alot in games like cod or gears
or let's just say fast paced games

Dunno if this is your problem...
or maybe your just not used to play on that kind of screen..


----------



## jamesaa (Oct 8, 2011)

Some TVs have a 'game' mode, when in this mode the TV will do less processing of the image (so may result in slight quality drop) but will process it alot faster - may solve some of your issues if available on your set.

There's also getting used to a new size screen, when I go from my laptop (17") to my TV (32") I need some time to readjust things like fine aiming etc.


----------



## Intimidator88 (Oct 8, 2011)

So should i switch my tv to a plasma or a lcd with at least 240 hz? Cause the 1 i got is a LED 120 hz


----------



## Adr990 (Oct 8, 2011)

Ah.. So 200Hz tv + Gaming mode on a HDTV should be a perfect setup for gaming one my PS3?
Or will there still be lag?


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Oct 9, 2011)

ivobhz said:


> well, if u say u have to move your eyes more, maybe u should try to stay farther from the TV?



This.

Your whole calibration have been thrown off. You need some time to re-calibrate to the increased size.




4-leaf-clover said:


> most led TVs have a *1 sec lag* when playing games
> You'll notice alot in games like cod or gears
> or let's just say fast paced games
> 
> ...


That a bit much don't you think?

I guess the refresh rate does help if it's higher.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 9, 2011)

Well sometimes its the size too?
Since I changed from a small tv to a larger one,
I have noticed its a lot harder for me to get a decent score on Halo lately.


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 10, 2011)

4-leaf-clover said:


> most led TVs have a 1 sec lag when playing games


that doesnt sound right

I think you mean 5ms refresh rate


----------



## gokujr1000 (Oct 10, 2011)

This happens to me when I change Computer Screens. I think it's just because you have a bigger picture to look at and your used to a smaller sized screen. Give it a week and you'll probably get used to it.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 10, 2011)

Re the refresh thing others covered it but there is a difference

Refresh is how often a picture gets redrawn and the latency associated with this can have an effect if you are playing really high level stuff or it goes beyond about 50ms (there is a fair bit of debate here as to how much it does trouble things and much of it reminiscent of audiophiles) so some strive for lower here (this is kind of related to why we have 29.97 fps video vs the considerably easier to work with number of 30fps). This in simple terms is the time it takes from signal entering the "draw this" hardware and it appearing on the screen.

What a lot of digital TVs do on top of this is hold back all video and audio for a couple of seconds so as to allow them to do extra post processing (upscaling, sharpening, deinterlacing, colour correction....)- the hardware requirements to do this in real time are very steep (CRTs have physics on their side remember so changing such things could be done with a voltage change) but the hardware requirements to do this if you can give it a couple of seconds are considerably less.
You still have the frames being refreshed every so many milliseconds and the latency associated with that but it will also be shifted so many seconds into the future by the post processing stuff. This does not matter when it comes to the average TV watching or film watching session but this second or three means a lot in the game (ever joined a network game where the ping was 400ms- unplayable no (and most modern network games have a measure of ping mitigation by way of movement prediction)? now consider 1000ms aka 1 second or more) hence the "game mode" option. Some TVs can tell and do jump to this automatically depending on the input method (VGA being more likely to do this) or via EDID (if using HDMI) but not all do hence you maybe having to fiddle in a menu.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 10, 2011)

Just give your eyes time to adjust and you should be fine. In the meantime, you might want to move back a bit from the tv; that might help.


----------



## Terminator02 (Oct 10, 2011)

I once got a cheap LCD that had way too much input lag, it was unplayable, my solution was turning it back in and going back to my CRT, lol.


----------



## Issac (Oct 11, 2011)

Joe88 said:


> 4-leaf-clover said:
> 
> 
> > most led TVs have a 1 sec lag when playing games
> ...



This is actually somewhat true... Many HD tvs have image enhancing filters applied to them, which takes a while to process and isn't noticeable in movies.. however, when playing, it is!
That's the 1 second lag, image enhancer... However, those tv's most often have something called "gaming mode" in the menus... look for it, it will speed things up 

Source: My own tv


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Oct 11, 2011)

Issac said:


> Joe88 said:
> 
> 
> > 4-leaf-clover said:
> ...


It still doesn't sound right...

You guys are underestimating how long is 1sec. It's pretty damn long, when it comes to lag/refresh rate.


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 11, 2011)

reading this, it is only really noticeable 480i or anything below
http://www.avsforum....ad.php?t=558125

ive played ps2 games before on a 1080p hdtv and really didnt notice anything


----------



## Haloman800 (Oct 11, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Viewsonic-VX2753MH-LED-27-Inch-LED-Monitor/dp/B004KCI80I/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1318290585&sr=8-5

This monitor is epic. After researching for several hours, this is the one I chose. 


27" Widescreen LED monitor
1920x1080p Full HD resolution
Up to 40% energy saving with LED backlight, 30,000,000:1 MEGA Dynamic Contrast Ratio
2xHDMI and VGA inputs, Ultra-Thin Design
External Power Supply, SRS Premium Sound
1MS Response Time

I have no complaints about this monitor.. not sure why it has a bad rating on Amazon.


----------



## alex_0706 (Oct 11, 2011)

waht hz is it
(50/60hz) higher
ps how higher it is how better for your eyes
and try a wall mount (saves a whoule lot of room)
if you are going to byou a hdmi find the cheapest you can find in the size you want
reason the expensive ones have maby one pixel line better screen
the hdmi cables are al digital so there is no signal loss
there goes the rumor more expensive hdmi = better
*no this isnt true*


----------



## Issac (Oct 11, 2011)

SinHarvest24 said:


> Issac said:
> 
> 
> > Joe88 said:
> ...



I don't underestimate how long 1 sec is, however, I am thinking that the 1 sec explanation is an exaggeration...
So, if the TV in the OP is a samsung at least, it DOES have lag!! It's an image enhancer, (Not the upscaler or anything, a straight forward enhancer, making it look "better"). It can be turned off by turning on the Game Mode. Game mode disables the enhancer, and just put the game on.
The enhancer is meant for movies and television, not gaming.


----------



## Veho (Oct 11, 2011)

SinHarvest24 said:


> You guys are underestimating how long is 1sec. It's pretty damn long, when it comes to lag/refresh rate.


Read Hadrian's post. With image enhancing/processing/upscaling, there can be a significant delay between the input signal and the output video.

Mind you, upscaling is only needed for lower quality video. HD video (from the console) doesn't need to be upscaled to HD (duh).


----------



## Issac (Oct 11, 2011)

Veho said:


> SinHarvest24 said:
> 
> 
> > You guys are underestimating how long is 1sec. It's pretty damn long, when it comes to lag/refresh rate.
> ...



Where did Hadrian post ?


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 11, 2011)

how is that a problem? lol


----------



## Issac (Oct 11, 2011)

BortzANATOR said:


> how is that a problem? lol


How is what a problem? A second of lag? Pretty much of a problem probably... Made it impossible to play guitar hero for me at least.


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 12, 2011)

oh that, you know you can adjust that on most tvs.


----------



## Issac (Oct 12, 2011)

I know... That's what I said a few posts above


----------



## Veho (Oct 12, 2011)

Issac said:


> Where did Hadrian post ?


I could have sworn he posted an explanation  

Read FAST's post


----------

